# Cramps whilst on progynova - 2 days before lining scan



## Lou La (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi I've been on progynova for 7 days now my lining scan is on Friday, I've been having a bit of light period style cramps and generally feeling heavy and bloated I'm hoping this means it's working well and my lining is thickening up well I'm just a bit concerned did any of you have this? Am worrying my lining is starting to deteriorate  thanks in advance x


----------



## thepheonix (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey Lou, I'm in the same boat. Scan today though. Will get back to on what they say


----------



## Lou La (Jan 31, 2011)

Hiya thanks hope today goes well for you  xx


----------



## thepheonix (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi Lou. Hosp went well. Said I should be bleeding at all said a little brown spotting and general cramps are fine but if a full in bleed happens to call in as an emergency. Not sure if your clinic will say different. Hope this helps


----------



## Lou La (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi glad it all went well for you my scan also went well they also said cramps were normal its just the increased blood flow to that area so feel much better now, et is next thurs is your weds? Good luck for et xx


----------



## thepheonix (Jan 24, 2012)

Woohoo Lou
that's exciting. No don't have ET until after the 17th. 17th is my last lining scan so end o the month it looks like. 
Still a little while for me but hey. What's a month?! X


----------



## Lou La (Jan 31, 2011)

The worst part of this IVF business is the constant waiting! I hope this month flies by for you


----------



## Sammie123 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hiya ladies,

I had these similar symptoms in my first cycle. They are all good signs - showing that the lining of the womb is getting thicker so all good!

Good luck with your transfers! 

Sammie


----------



## Lou La (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you Sammie I've done lots of housework today and had quite a lot of period style cramps after I've put my feet up tonight and I feel much better now ET tomorrow hope the cramps means my lining is lovely and thick for my little blast baby x


----------

